# Images in JAR Datei laden?



## Fadi (30. Dez 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Programm in Eclipse geschrieben, alles läuft wie erwartet. Das Problem ist nur wenn ich mein Projekt in einem JAR Datei exportiere, dann werden die Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt.

so rufe ich die Bilder,


```
ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon("images/config.png");
JButton indexConfigB = new JButton(icon);
```
wie gesagt wenn ich das Programm unter Eclipse aufrufe dann geht es.

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen, woran liegt es.... ?

Danke im Voraus,


----------



## The_S (30. Dez 2008)

Die Bilder müssen über den ClassLoader geladen werden. Bitte Forensuche verwenden!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Dez 2008)

[Java]BufferedImage image = null;

try {
   image = ImageIO.read(getClass().getResource("picture.gif"));
}
catch(IOException ex) {
   System.out.println("Ausnahmefehler beim Laden einer Grafik!\nEine Grafik konnte nicht gelesen werden!");
   ex.printStackTrace();
}
catch(IllegalArgumentException ex) {
   System.out.println("Ausnahmefehler beim Laden einer Grafik!\nEine Grafik wurde nicht gefunden!");
   ex.printStackTrace();
}[/code]

Grafikdateien laden und anzeigen - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## Fadi (30. Dez 2008)

Danke  sehr  ,


----------



## javaianer (8. Jul 2009)

Ist das nur über den Classloader machbar?

Es muss doch wohl ne Möglichkeit geben, den Pfad in einem jar anzugeben oder nicht?!


----------



## The_S (8. Jul 2009)

Ja, über den Classloader geht das.


----------

